# 4.5.607 is no longer available



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

The 4.5.607 update has been pulled from the update servers.



> We've looked into this Microsoft Exchange encryption issue with the recent software update, and we know what's going on. The update has been temporarily suspended to allow us to address this. We anticipate the update to be available soon when it is ready, and it will take care of this. Sorry for the hassle, and thanks for reporting this.


- Matt (Forums Manager), Motorola Owners Forum


----------



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Awsome! LoL

Sent from Droid2 Global GB.607 Using Tapatalk


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Funny, because that is an issue with 2.3.3 not just their rom. Dumbasses


----------



## xcodybx (Aug 22, 2011)

think this could be why my .606 is going crazy right now?


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I might cry..... I have my phone working perfectly, I knew once cm4d2g is stable I would switch and have to redo everything but I was not expecting another build of GB to be released ... I'm like everyone else on here, I cant leave something alone if I know there is something better out there. (Probably why I am divorced)...........I guess I will sit and wait with Rsdlite waiting to sbf. :-(


----------



## Mrwirez (Jun 19, 2011)

Keifla96 said:


> I think I might cry..... I have my phone working perfectly, I knew once cm4d2g is stable I would switch and have to redo everything but I was not expecting another build of GB to be released ... I'm like everyone else on here, I cant leave something alone if I know there is something better out there. (Probably why I am divorced)...........I guess I will sit and wait with Rsdlite waiting to sbf. :-(


*LOL! You are exactly like me..* I actually did laugh out at the divorce comment.. Haha

BTW... I am running the GB 607 kernel with cm4d2g 08/30/11 [Revnumbers] version.. It is awesome and perfectly stable and much better than the "Blur" hog.. CM 7 has only 82 system files vs. 240 on the Moto release. You might as well try it, if your gonna change the kernel again anyway.. Also, cm4d2g is running Gingerbread 2.3.5 too... F#@king Motorola are dummies.

Thank GOD for Titanium backup!


----------



## ehedgecock (Jul 24, 2011)

"Gasai Yuno said:


> The 4.5.607 update has been pulled from the update servers.
> 
> - Matt (Forums Manager), Motorola Owners Forum


Wouldn't be suprised if that was just a cover up for "Since we now have a way to block the GB root exploit, we're going to patch this right up and slap in a new Bootloader so you will be stuck with it if you update, cause we can't have you showing us up with your CM7."


----------



## kevcube (Jul 25, 2011)

"ehedgecock said:


> Wouldn't be suprised if that was just a cover up for "Since we now have a way to block the GB root exploit, we're going to patch this right up and slap in a new Bootloader so you will be stuck with it if you update, cause we can't have you showing us up with your CM7."


I would be surprised. Moto very easily could have been putting a bootlader update in every single one of their recent updates, and they haven't. I see that as their first step towards having more open phones; giving us the ability to run whatever version we want, so long as its their kernel, until we got 2nd-init


----------

